# Find the Antler- Shed Gatherers



## katorade

Well with all the discussion lately on shed hunting, and how everyone loves it and nobody doesn't like it. Lets go online shed hunting!

Find the antlers! They're easy, I promise! And to counter Tex-O-Bob's comment of "shed hunting is gay" before it happens, the second antler was not found during a "shed hunt."


----------



## Nambaster

Top one is a giant and the one hanging in the tree is awesome. Even though it was put there.


----------



## Nambaster

This one is my favorite shed of the year so far.....


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Everywhere I turn I have to have the flag of shed hunting waived in my face. A token shed hunter seems to be in every tv show now. I am sick and tired of having your beliefs forced upon me. What's next........live video feeds? Like the old saying goes..."live and let live" but this type of thing doesn't belong on a public forum.

I bet you sick bastards have kids involved too.......


----------



## outdoorser

Haha thats cool, i found a tiny 2 yesterday.


----------



## Nambaster

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Everywhere I turn I have to have the flag of shed hunting waived in my face. A token shed hunter seems to be in every tv show now. I am sick and tired of having your beliefs forced upon me. What's next........live video feeds? Like the old saying goes..."live and let live" but this type of thing doesn't belong on a public forum.
> 
> I bet you sick bastards have kids involved too.......


As a matter of fact.......


----------



## katorade

Nambaster said:


> Top one is a giant and the one hanging in the tree is awesome. Even though it was put there.


Just as easy as a buck sticking its head in the brush, and knocking it off. Also way to corrupt the next generation!!

Sorry to force my beliefs on you Mr. Muleskinner, I'm going to start knocking on doors to talk about all aspects of antler gathering, and it sounds like your place might be a good place to start.:mrgreen:

Thanks guys here's some close ups.


----------



## Nambaster

I just looked through my files and I have 485 pictures of sheds... That is more than Tinesup has on their website. I could post a picture up every 15 hours for the rest of the year. I am perfectly happy sharing my images and I have no concern for hotspotting from the pictures because unfortunately the animals do not shed in the exact same spot every year. I have more locations to shed hunt than I have time to cover as well.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

I have no problems with shed hunting at all. A day spent in the field, regardless of the activity is a day well spent. I have some laying around. When I see them they typically end up at the house or given to a friend.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

jeez..........I think I am a bi.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Glad you fellers came out of the closet. Looks like fun.----------SS


----------



## swbuckmaster

I need to get back to Alaska for a good shed trip. Nothing like walking arround and seeing sheds as far as the eye can see.


----------



## wshiwsfshn

I love to hike! I am getting my boys on board by using shed hunting as an excuse! Apparently I suck at it, because so far my 10 and 11 year olds have both found more sheds than me so far this year. If thats what it takes to help get them interested, than so be it! Lets gay it up! So far we have been in the foothills of northern and southern utah, at least 12 times this year.


----------



## ridgetop

swbuckmaster said:


> I need to get back to Alaska for a good shed trip. Nothing like walking arround and seeing sheds as far as the eye can see.
> View attachment 30737
> View attachment 30745
> View attachment 30753


Show off!


----------



## PBH

I found a shed once. That was pretty cool. See if you can find it in the below picture.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Can anyone spot the shed?


----------



## swbuckmaster

Lol


----------



## Vanilla

Tex,

It's definitely subtle. But if you look carefully to the right of the third leaf down at a 45 degree angle...you can barely see it.


----------

